# Peerless (Vifa) XT19NC30-04 Tweeter Measurements/Review



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a driver I tested recently - thought I'd share it for those who's interested.

Europe Audio



This is an extremely little driver, it can basically fit anywhere in most cars.



*Nearfield FR + Impedance*



*Farfield FR (Polar)*





*CSD*



*FR + HD - 90dB/1m*



*%THD + HD - 90dB/1m*



*IMD 2-tone (2500+4000 2:1ratio) - 90dB/1m*



Summary: Great performing driver, similar to it's larger more famous brother, the XT25. This driver is a very inexpensive neo tweeter with a small waveguide attached to it. It got really impressive directivity performance, no breakup nodes in the audible spectrum at all. CSD is clean, so is the impedance plot. Non-linear distortion is great or average depending on how you plan to use it. It's performance above 4kHz is amazing, tall order products is very low in level. THD consists mainly of 2nd order HD. I took a bunch of IMD readings and levels were overall low (below 0,5%) if used above 3kHz. I supplied a 2,5+4kHz IMD plot, as you can see there's very little spectrum noise which indicates little energy storage and overall a good driver design. I recommend a 4kHz/24dB highpass due to increasing distortion but could be run down to 3,5kHz if you must. This is a 0,75" driver so the results are fairly impressive, even more so considering it's price point. If you want Scan-Speak performance on a budget I suggest you look into either the XT19 or the XT25 - both great drivers.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Impressive ,I own the version w/o the flanged.Wonder if the flange can be purchased separately


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

To my untrained eyes, the CSD shows some hashiness between 5k & 10k between 0.75ms & 2.25ms that looks uncorrelated to the rest of the waterfall. Is that a measurement artifact or...is the rise in D3 (in that octave) related?

Also, does the tweeter exhibit a bit more directivity above 10k than would be expected for a 3/4"?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

mosconiac said:


> To my untrained eyes, the CSD shows some hashiness between 5k & 10k between 0.75ms & 2.25ms that looks uncorrelated to the rest of the waterfall. Is that a measurement artifact or...is the rise in D3 (in that octave) related?
> 
> Also, does the tweeter exhibit a bit more directivity above 10k than would be expected for a 3/4"?


The 'ringing' shown in the CSD ain't that bad actually. Since it's displayed in milliseconds and not periods, the low frequency ringing looks worse than it really is. Seen worse behavior in some high-end drivers. The CSD plots are often a bit misunderstood, it only shows the total contribution to the overall FR. This site explains it better;

Waterfall Plots

Energy storage can be seen both in the linear and non-linear domain, I wouldn't necessarily draw any conclusions based on a 0,1% jump in the HD3 plot. That's very low levels overall, should be inaudible at these levels anyways.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow. That looks very nice, especially for the price. Hanatsu, thank you so much for posting this. I was afraid you'd never be back. This type of post and information is like GOLD and multitudes better than the typical subjective, endless back-and-forth "What's the best small-format tweeter for under xx dollars???"

Thanks again. What's your PayPal? I need to buy you a beer!

Cheers!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

bbfoto said:


> Wow. That looks very nice, especially for the price. Hanatsu, thank you so much for posting this. I was afraid you'd never be back. This type of post and information is like GOLD and multitudes better than the typical subjective, endless back-and-forth "What's the best small-format tweeter for under xx dollars???"
> 
> Thanks again. What's your PayPal? I need to buy you a beer!
> 
> Cheers!


Haha I have a few drivers on my desk to test when I find the time. Some of you real diy'ers like a objective analysis and that makes me happy 

The subjective camp wouldn't think of reading these tests anyway so it's quite unlikely they come in here and start screwing around... might as well post away. I'm done with the usual crap threads though (amp threads, hint hint*), makes me depressed :


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Hanatsu, I have the OT19's (XT19's minus flange) and I like them a lot. I have them on axis in the sails with a 3kHz 4th order HP, and they are exceptionally smooth, yet extremely detailed. Best $50 I ever spent!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Although I'm sure the wave guide contributes a bit to it's performance, what about without the wave guide? Would it still be a viable tweeter?


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks! Great post


----------

